# Feeding My Africans House Flies?



## ptoSYG27 (Feb 16, 2010)

I was moving a new entertainment center into my house this weekend and found i came to aquire a couple flies. While i was killing them i remembered reading on my states forum that people just toss em into there tanks instead of just throwing em away. I did it with two in one of my tanks and the fish seemed to love it. Anyone know if it is benificial or hurtfull to the fish?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

there's the remote possiblity of introducing disease with any live food- but flies are unlikely to carry any bugs that are harful for fish.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

OMG I think flys would carry nothing but bad things and not be good to put in the tank...


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Insects are a part of most fish's diet, whether they are herbivores, carnivores or omnivores. I dont think a fish would pass up an insect landing on the water thinking"yuk! that's gotta be full of bad things" :lol: I know there isn't a fish in my pond that would pass it up. There is always a remote possibility of introducing something to your aquarium but highly unlikely with a fly. My Chocolate Cichlid lived for me to throw crickets and grasshoppers in for him.


----------

